# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  ребят, подскажите, какой сервис «обратного» звонка выбрать для интернет-магазина?

## Anton_seo

Не могу определиться, какой сервис использовать. Обратные звонки точно нужны, магазин активный, многим пользователям удобнее, чтобы им менеджер перезвонил, не сами м звонить. Но какой конкретно виджет выбрать? В интернете полно разных, в качестве работы не уверен. Может, кто по опыту посоветует?

----------


## HelenHD

Intarget, нормальный вариант. Даже если только под обратные звонки, хорошо подойдет. Вообще под интернет-магазин он и другие задачи неплохо решает, рекламные виджеты можно настроить, рассылки и прочее.

----------


## Игро Мартынов

Ваша задачка решается спец сервисами по ретаргетингу, выше верно написали. Их немало, я по отзывам установил интаргет. Может и другие хорошие, но я не пользовался после него ничем уже, меня устраивает.

---------- Post added at 12:08 ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 ----------

Важно только не перегнуть палку, чтобы не быть как турок на базаре XDD А вообще это вы про ретаргетинг говорите, когда как раз нужно довести до покупки и вообще снова на сайт вернуть тех, кто ушел. Абсолютно реальная задача, крупные инет-магазины так все этим занимаются активно

----------


## ww2w

Да, все верно, Интаргет. если не хотите лишних заморочек и дополнительного геморроя, то только интаргет. Меня, лично, он полностью устраивает

----------


## AnnaSergeeva

Соглашусь. Если вам не какой-то один конкретный виджет или сервис нужен, то лучше intarget поставить, там сразу целая стопка задач решится. И для ретаргетинга он эффективен

----------


## volosatikWes

шапка какая-то большая на мой взгляд. У меня лично не длинный монитор, на нем вообще бы полстраницы бы заняло.Сверху какая-то я бы сказал лишняя полоса серого цвета, по бокам рамка мне кажется неуместно.Страница немного не влезает, есть строка прокрутки, ширина лично у моего моника 1280точек, я так понимаю под вытянутый сделано.Так в общем цветовая гамма неброская, как иногда делают кричащие дизайны что аж в глазах рябит. Шрифт нормальный не маленький, это тоже важно удобство чтения информации.

----------

